# Cali Pup



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey everyone i got more pics of the cutest little terror She soo cute you just want to squish her, enjoy pics


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

very cute. =3


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

she is so adorable!!!! i luv the way she is colored!!!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> she is so adorable!!!! i luv the way she is colored!!!


Thanks, she kinda looks like ur pitty, teardrop well i think she dose


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

apbt2010 said:


> Thanks, she kinda looks like ur pitty, teardrop well i think she dose


i agree she does  we had a litter out of him last year and there was a pup that looked almost exactly like your girl!! i luv spotted up dogs!!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

circlemkennels said:


> i agree she does  we had a litter out of him last year and there was a pup that looked almost exactly like your girl!! i luv spotted up dogs!!


:rofl: thats funny, ya i love unique coloured pitties. I love her markings and everything about her,


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

She is adorable ! So did your mom come around?? Are you definitely keeping her?


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

How cute  I love the pic where she's standing at the edge of the bed.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> She is adorable ! So did your mom come around?? Are you definitely keeping her?


O i am, i fell in love with her an when i am away from her, i feel abit depressed like i cant be away from her too long, im telling you i love that pup



Luvum said:


> How cute  I love the pic where she's standing at the edge of the bed.


Thanks, i like all the pics, even though its hard to get good pics cuz she just wont sit stil enough so i am happy i got nice shots of her


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh Very cute!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I <3 her!


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

I kno i love her too an yes she is a cutie bum


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That's a cute lil girl!! Adorable pics as well.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sadie said:


> That's a cute lil girl!! Adorable pics as well.


Thanks,


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg girl ya killin me with the cuteness. For real, she says she wants to come to Tx and visit her Tye Tye omg omg I wanna squish her. CONGRATS girl


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> omg girl ya killin me with the cuteness. For real, she says she wants to come to Tx and visit her Tye Tye omg omg I wanna squish her. CONGRATS girl


:rofl: she came from tx my dad got her just like bear  and bear loves her, u should see them play together, he just lets her bite him like a chew toy.


----------



## Orlando (Jan 4, 2010)

oooewh that's a looker

promising for the future


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Orlando said:


> oooewh that's a looker
> 
> promising for the future


I hope she will be as calm as bear, we will be doing tons of training and thanks


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Cuuute!! She has a mischievous expression ^.^


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

GTR said:


> Cuuute!! She has a mischievous expression ^.^


LOL :rofl:


----------



## Loke-a-doke (Jun 11, 2010)

She is such a pretty puppy! Reminds me of when Loki was just a lil' roly.


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Loke-a-doke said:


> She is such a pretty puppy! Reminds me of when Loki was just a lil' roly.


Thanks, she is pretty fiesty when she plays i hope she calms down as she gets older,


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

A-Dor-A-Bull!  I bet she's gonna be a feisty one hehe


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> A-Dor-A-Bull!  I bet she's gonna be a feisty one hehe


thanks ya she is, you shpuld see her play and hear her little growls lol, its cute for now


----------

